# Handcarved Cedar Spoon



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey Y'all,
Just finished up this little Cedar Coffee Scoop. Carved and finished by hand. Added some walnut and yellow heart laminations to spice it up a bit and fill out the handle. This is available on my Etsy shop or just Pm me if interested.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's awesome, Tony!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s quite a project buddy. Looks easy until you start carving. LOL. That’s excellent work and a perfect sized scoop.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Just fine work every time, man.

Beauty and function.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you Pat!


----------

